# 80 vs 120 grit lapping compound



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

What's your preference and why?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think it's one of those things you have to experience for yourself but to me you seem to get a crisper and finer cut with 120. I use 400 grit Clover compound on the Baroness and you can really tell a difference with the higher grit. The only downside to using Clover compound is that it doesn't wash off as easily as lapping compound does.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I used both, you can still get a good edge with 80 but 120 does make a difference.

Here's what most of us use/bought. https://shop.jescoproducts.com/pinhigh-lapping-for-homeowners/homeowners-starter-kit/


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

My weapon of choice...


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I use the Pin High 120, and then give it a little more with their 180.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

120 here.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I have both. I figure it like sharpening a knife. Start with 80, rinse and repeat with 120. I would be hesitant to use more than 120 as I think it would make the edge to thin.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

using R&R 120&180 on mine seems to do a fantastic job.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

William said:


> I have both. I figure it like sharpening a knife. Start with 80, rinse and repeat with 120. I would be hesitant to use more than 120 as I think it would make the edge to thin.


The edge on our mowers is pretty much a right angle. No danger of making it too thin like a knife.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> William said:
> 
> 
> > I have both. I figure it like sharpening a knife. Start with 80, rinse and repeat with 120. I would be hesitant to use more than 120 as I think it would make the edge to thin.
> ...


Cool, I have never really looked at the edge, only that it was shinny!


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Having a reel and blade that are pretty rusted but otherwise seem functional, should i just go for the 80/120 pack to give it a good rough cleaning with 80 and then do 120 to get sharp?

The previous owner left it out in the rain for 2 years, but i also got it for 50 bucks because it didnt start. New gas and it seems to run fine although i should probably run some seafoam or something through it since it sat so long with old gas in it.


----------

